# Anither Newbie Fitting Question? Soloist Team



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello, First off I should introduce myself. I'm a 48 year old ex BMX racer, retired from the dirt as of March 2007. Too many injuries to fit on this page, the last courtesy of attending a Canadian National in Prince George B.C. So it's only fitting a buy a bike from a Canadian Company right? So thats why I'm on this forum. I've been around other forms of racing throughout my life, and did a lot of training on a road bike for most of the 80's. I'm really looking forward to getting back in shape and seeing where I can push myself on the road. At 48 I have no real goals in mind other than to enjoy time on a bike again. I like most all things fast, and after looking at a ton of bikes and lurking around a bunch of cycling forums I've decided to buy a soloist team. Definately more bike than I need but the reviews and owner feedback makes it a standout. I'll be riding maybe 100 mi a week with commuting, and hopefully build from there. I'm located in Spokane Wa and have no Cervelo dealers in my area. The closest would be 270 mi in Seattle if I'm correct. I've been fitted at several local shops from 55cm all the way up to 60cm on various bikes. From what I gather the soloist will fit a broader range per size than most brands etc, correct me if I'm wrong. So the chances are good I will have to order or pick one up online, without a real fitting from a LBS. So based on my height, 6 ft even, and inseam 32.5, what would be a decent size? I know, I know, but a ballpark suggestion would help. 56cm, 58cm? Any advice would be greatly appreciated........Jesse


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

You're about my height and inseam, and I have a 56cm Soloist Team(I found a NOS 2005 black one at RA Cycles late last year).
It fits me very well, I have 172.5 cranks and a 120mm stem with one 1/8th inch spacer.
I like to stretch out a little, and could actually have gone for a 130mm stem and am planning on removing the spacer when I give the bike it's major fall tune up.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Exciting times.

You might want to check the Competitive Cyclist website. They sell Cervelo's and have a fit calculator that will get you off to a good start. I didn't buy from them because I ended up at my LBS buying a brand CC doesn't carry, but found that their professionalism and helpfulness were confidence inspiring.

Good luck.


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm just over 6'1" and I ride a soloist 58 that fits me well. I would imagine a 56 would be good for you. 
I second checking Competitive Cyclist and using their fit calculator. There are multiple measurements you will have to take (actual inseam - not pant inseam, trunk, etc) but that should give you a general idea of what measurements would work best.
Good luck!


----------



## BikinAZ (Oct 6, 2008)

*Wow-That could have been my question-Competitive*

I'm a newby too. I've bought a Specialized Sequoia from my LBS and I am having some serious buyer's remorse:mad2: . I'm 48 as well and I am doing my best to wear the Specialized out. I live and cycle in Southeast Arizona and I have only been riding seriously since the end of May. The plus side is, I have lost 20lbs and I'm now ready for a new bike. The Sequoia will be relegated to beater/commuting duties (15 miles each way). Anyways, I have been emailing Competitive Cyclist about a new Cervelo S1 and they have been extremely helpful in recommending fit options. They also have a demo program that allows you to try before you buy.I can't wait to get this thing started. Just communicating with Competitive Cyclist has taught me a ton of stuff about my personal fit and Cervelos's website has a cool little tech presentation about geometry too ( I had to watch it three times).

Regards,
Bobby


----------

